# Alternative to Ulster Bank credit card



## deco87 (21 Feb 2021)

Have an Ulsterbank bank credit card for years- other than the government tax it’s fine for what I need - I regularly put funds into it by bank transfer from my credit union every so often - that and use it all the time for “ tap” daily - no additional charges for doing this- 

is there a similar card that allows me to use it as above with no fees ? 
thanks
D


----------



## Showme tm (21 Feb 2021)

deco87 said:


> Have an Ulsterbank bank credit card for years- other than the government tax it’s fine for what I need - I regularly put funds into it by bank transfer from my credit union every so often - that and use it all the time for “ tap” daily - no additional charges for doing this-
> 
> is there a similar card that allows me to use it as above with no fees ?
> thanks
> D


Revolut.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (21 Feb 2021)

You are using it like a debit card. 

Why not use the debit card with your ordinary bank account? 

Or is the credit union your main bank account? 

Brendan


----------



## RedOnion (21 Feb 2021)

Brendan Burgess said:


> Why not use the debit card with your ordinary bank account?


To avoid transaction charges. 
Credit cards don't charge for individual transactions, and so long as you pay on-time you effectively get close to free banking.


----------



## skrooge (21 Feb 2021)

For credit cards take a look at AIB, Avant & KBC. They all offer some form of cashback for transactions. Depending on your usage the cashback could easily offset the stamp duty on the card


----------



## deco87 (21 Feb 2021)

Brendan Burgess said:


> You are using it like a debit card.
> 
> Why not use the debit card with your ordinary bank account?
> 
> ...


Thanks Brendan - interesting - can get a debit card ok - I find it handier with the credit card as I use it all the time and occasionally on bigger items - find it handy to have the available credit - have it 20 years - never failed to pay it off - in time -
I’d be concerned with a few bills coming in to the current account together - finding myself under a bit of pressure - having the bit of instant credit is handy.
Presume the government fee applies to debit card ? I use the credit union as a current account too for years - no charges whatsoever - got fed up with bank changes 15 years ago - CU - does same job - no fees - thanks for reply


----------



## deco87 (21 Feb 2021)

RedOnion said:


> To avoid transaction charges.
> Credit cards don't charge for individual transactions, and so long as you pay on-time you effectively get close to free banking.


Spot on - tap hundreds of times a month ! No charges - want to try stay that way ! Thanks


----------



## deco87 (21 Feb 2021)

Showme tm said:


> Revolut.


Perfect - they give you say - 1000 or 2000 credit - without too much hassle and pay off in time - no charges ?


----------



## RedOnion (21 Feb 2021)

deco87 said:


> Perfect - they give you say - 1000 or 2000 credit - without too much hassle and pay off in time - no charges ?


No. It's not a credit card. You'd need to prepay the card.

You can't avoid the government stamp duty with credit cards.

What age are you? You might qualify for free banking.


----------



## deco87 (21 Feb 2021)

Lol not for a while - think I’ll just wait and see what Ulster have in plans - Maybe just end up with similar on their advice ! Thanks


----------



## Coldwarrior (21 Feb 2021)

deco87 said:


> is there a similar card that allows me to use it as above with no fees ?


You can do this with any credit card. So BOI, Avantcard, AIB etc, it doesn't really matter for your use case. Some give a small amount of cash back so pick one of them.


----------



## deco87 (21 Feb 2021)

The avant card seems easy straight forward to apply for - I think it’s the case once you can prove you paid the government fee once they can’t apply it twice over the 12 months ?


----------



## deco87 (1 Jun 2021)

skrooge said:


> For credit cards take a look at AIB, Avant & KBC. They all offer some form of cashback for transactions. Depending on your usage the cashback could easily offset the stamp duty on the card



I’m going to change shortly - want to be able to use Apple Pay @  Iwatch tap -for transactions -  what’s this cash back exactly - never go over credit limit - want to be able to lodge to it from my current account ( cr - union) thks


----------



## skrooge (1 Jun 2021)

If you pay off you card each month then a card with cashback should suit you. Both accounts below should have no problem with transfers from credit unions.  

AIB will give you 0.5% of spending back. Up to €225 per year
https://aib.ie/our-products/credit-cards/platinum-visa-card check out the rewards section. Min €40k salary according to website.

Avant offer 1.25% back. Up to €12 per month





						Reward+ with €100 cashback
					

The only card in Ireland that rewards you with a 25% interest refund every month. Sign up today for a €100 cashback bonus. Plus access over 300 rewards with Avantages, our award winning loyalty programme. Look on the plus side with Reward+.




					www.avantmoney.ie
				




Neither will make you a millionaire but every cent helps. The way I look at it anything back can helpfully offset some or all of the government stamp duty on credit cards.


----------



## deco87 (1 Jun 2021)

Super thank you very much


----------



## MugsGame (29 Jul 2021)

I'm also shopping around for a credit card, in advance of KBC exiting (they may sell their credit card book but I'd prefer to control this myself, and not be without a card in case they just close our accounts and every other supplier is inundated).

Avant seem ok. Their cashback excludes some merchant categories allowed by KBC (e.g. utility payments).




Also, Avant's foreign exchange fee seems high at 2.65% - although they are at least using the reference Mastercard currency exchange rates.


----------



## Kimmagegirl (29 Jul 2021)

I have an Ulster Bank Credit Card.  Do you think that when Ulster Bank closes it's branch network that they will also close their credit card accounts?


----------



## MugsGame (30 Jul 2021)

This page suggests there will be some impact on Ulster Bank credit card accounts. If you're lucky they might transfer the accounts to another provider.


----------



## SlugBreath (18 Oct 2021)

ginslia said:


> but I do use their online banking.


Is your online banking just for your credit card then?


----------



## Kimmagegirl (19 Oct 2021)

SlugBreath said:


> I always understood that a person's credit card account had nothing to do with a person's current account.


This seems to be a way by the Ulster Bank to force people to have online banking with their current account.

You should be able to have the security app attached to your credit card account without having the need for online banking on your current account.

They are separate accounts.


----------



## Leo (19 Oct 2021)

Kimmagegirl said:


> This seems to be a way by the Ulster Bank to force people to have online banking with their current account.


Most providers now want to link credit cards to an app on your phone to enable two factor authentication and cut down on fraud.


----------



## IrishHusk (19 Oct 2021)

SlugBreath said:


> I have a joint current account with the Ulster Bank.  I also have a credit card with the Ulster Bank.  The credit card account has my wife as the principal account holder and I also have a secondary card linked to the account.
> 
> We have both received a letter, stating that under new rules, there cannot be a second card linked to this account. The second card has to be scrapped before mid January next.  I will no longer have a credit card as a result.
> 
> ...


I dont have a current account with UB and use the app for managing the credit card. Saying that I got the same letter and they suggested that this might be a good time to move to another provider as they are leaving the market. I did that and signed up with Avant money. Very straight forward application process and card is on its way to me. They also have a cashback of max 12 euro a month which is good for me as I use my credit card for all spending and clear it each month.


----------



## IsleOfMan (20 Oct 2021)

I have had a credit card for over 40 years.  I don't think that I have paid a penny in interest during that term.  I always clear my account before the due date.

Do I need a credit card?

I have a debit card on an EBS account. I mainly use this for ATM withdrawals. Very seldom for tap to pay. I have grown up with cash payments so it is hard for me to change.  

I have a debit card with my current account in the Ulster Bank.  I was kind of forced to take this. I don't think I have ever used it to purchase anything. I think I may have used it once in an ATM machine to activate it just in case.

Because the Ulster Bank is closing it's branch network I have opened a current account with AIB.  I have been given two debit cards from them. A couple of months and and never used.

Between myself and my wife we have six debit cards plus an Ulster Bank credit card.

Is there a need for my credit card now that Ulster bank changes will disrupt how we use them?  Can I use my debit card just like a credit card?  I don't need credit, there is plenty of funds to support purchases.  Can I use my debit card exactly like I have been using my credit cads?
The Ryanair/Aer Lingus flight purchase. The occasional online purchase (about 10 a year).


----------



## NoRegretsCoyote (20 Oct 2021)

IsleOfMan said:


> Is there a need for my credit card now that Ulster bank changes will disrupt how we use them?


It is very hard to rent a car without a credit card.

Last time I rented with Hertz there were all sorts of warnings about no debit cards and no "virtual" credit cards or ones without raised lettering.


----------



## Odea (27 Oct 2021)

I have an Ulster bank credit card and Ulster bank current.   I have recently opened a new AIB current and am slowly transferring my direct debits, pensions, inward payments across from Ulster bank to the AIB. 

I am now thinking about my credit card. When is the best time to do the transfer of credit card in so far as I don't want to pay the government charge on both cards?


----------



## ryaner (27 Oct 2021)

You can ask for a letter after closing the credit card and paying the charge. Then AIB will apply a credit to stop the amount on the new card.


----------



## Odea (27 Oct 2021)

ryaner said:


> You can ask for a letter after closing the credit card and paying the charge.


When is the revenue €30 charge applied to accounts?    If I just closed my account before the charge is applied would that be simpler?


----------



## ryaner (27 Oct 2021)

Normally it comes out on the 1st of April. Closing the account before that day will trigger the charge as it comes out at the end of the year. When I switched cards earlier this year, I had Ulsterbank issue a letter saying it was paid for that year which I then sent on for the new card. Even with a small overlap, that letter covered things.


----------



## Grizzly (27 Oct 2021)

How long does it take to get a new credit card issued?   I want to apply for a new AIB card but I want to keep my old Ulster Bank card until the AIB one is issued to me.  I am concerned that if I do it this way I will have to pay the 2 x €30 charges.

If I close my Ulster bank account and get a letter from them to state that I have paid the charge and only then apply for a new AIB card, I might have to wait for a few weeks for the new card to be issued.  Don't need that.


----------



## Leo (28 Oct 2021)

Grizzly said:


> How long does it take to get a new credit card issued? I want to apply for a new AIB card but I want to keep my old Ulster Bank card until the AIB one is issued to me. I am concerned that if I do it this way I will have to pay the 2 x €30 charges.


That would mean you effectively having two active credit cards, and your application will have a very different risk profile. 

I was in the middle of switching my banking to KBC when news of their planned exit broke. I was looking to do as above and keep the current card until I had the new one in my hands. They were resisting that and suggesting my application might be refused unless I was willing to do a formal transfer.


----------



## The Oggster (28 Oct 2021)

Grizzly said:


> How long does it take to get a new credit card issued?   I want to apply for a new AIB card but I want to keep my old Ulster Bank card until the AIB one is issued to me.  I am concerned that if I do it this way I will have to pay the 2 x €30 charges.
> 
> If I close my Ulster bank account and get a letter from them to state that I have paid the charge and only then apply for a new AIB card, I might have to wait for a few weeks for the new card to be issued.  Don't need that.


Stamp Duty on Credit Cards is charged on the 1st April. It is paid in arrears so if you close if before then, you will have to pay the €30. AIB will not look for the €30 until the following 1st April. But you send them the letter that Ulster Bank supply you when you close that account, stating that you paid Stamp Duty, they won't charge.

I'm not sure how much of an overlap you're allowed but I imagine there is some leeway.

I'll be doing it myself soon and I'll apply to AIB or Avant, when my new account is set up then I'll close the old one (and pay stamp duty) and send the letter to my new provider.

That's the steps here:








						Deal yourself a stronger hand by switching credit card providers
					

Although we spend five times as much on debit cards as credit cards these days, credit card usage is still on the increase. Figures from the Central Bank show that spending on credit cards grew by 12pc in the year to September 2019.




					www.independent.ie


----------



## SlugBreath (5 Nov 2021)

I have an Ulster Bank credit card.  I want to book some Ryanair flights and pay with my credit card.  Fast forward 6 months down the road and Ryanair cancels my flights because of Covid.  Ryanair always make their refunds the same way as they receive payment.
At this stage my Ulster Bank credit card is no longer in use and I have a new AIB credit card.   Will Ryanair try and refund my old Ulster Bank credit card or will they refund new card?


----------



## Gervan (5 Nov 2021)

SlugBreath said:


> I have an Ulster Bank credit card.  I want to book some Ryanair flights and pay with my credit card.  Fast forward 6 months down the road and Ryanair cancels my flights because of Covid.  Ryanair always make their refunds the same way as they receive payment.
> At this stage my Ulster Bank credit card is no longer in use and I have a new AIB credit card.   Will Ryanair try and refund my old Ulster Bank credit card or will they refund new card?


This is something I hadn't thought of!
I will now request a refund for my KLM voucher which is active until September 2022, as probably my credit card won't be.


----------



## IrishHusk (5 Nov 2021)

SlugBreath said:


> I have an Ulster Bank credit card.  I want to book some Ryanair flights and pay with my credit card.  Fast forward 6 months down the road and Ryanair cancels my flights because of Covid.  Ryanair always make their refunds the same way as they receive payment.
> At this stage my Ulster Bank credit card is no longer in use and I have a new AIB credit card.   Will Ryanair try and refund my old Ulster Bank credit card or will they refund new card?


I think you just update your payment details on MyRyanir. Believe that is what I did to get the voucher refund earlier this year for a flight booked with a different card pre covid.


----------



## Nordkapp (6 Nov 2021)

For those switching credit cards to Avant, are they allowing you keep your credit limit or do you have to do the whole process as if you had no card?


----------



## PinkLloyd (6 Nov 2021)

SlugBreath said:


> Will Ryanair try and refund my old Ulster Bank credit card or will they refund new card?


This is one of the reasons I'll never fly Ryanair again -- great as long as everything works according to plan, but good luck getting anything back if there's the slightest glitch.  Our flight with Aer Lingus, which had already had to be postponed just pre-Covid due to an emergency medical issue with one of the passengers, was then cancelled because of Covid, yet we got a straight-up voucher valid for 5 years emailed to us, to use on any flight, any time, as long as it's the same passengers.


----------



## PinkLloyd (6 Nov 2021)

Nordkapp said:


> For those switching credit cards to Avant, are they allowing you keep your credit limit or do you have to do the whole process as if you had no card?


Good question, I'm just about to apply so I'll keep you posted.  The Avant website tells me I should qualify for a limit about 2.5 times what I already have with UB MC, so I don't think there will be a problem.


----------



## deco87 (25 Nov 2021)

MugsGame said:


> I'm also shopping around for a credit card, in advance of KBC exiting (they may sell their credit card book but I'd prefer to control this myself, and not be without a card in case they just close our accounts and every other supplier is inundated).
> 
> Avant seem ok. Their cashback excludes some merchant categories allowed by KBC (e.g. utility payments).
> View attachment 5732
> Also, Avant's foreign exchange fee seems high at 2.65% - although they are at least using the reference Mastercard currency exchange rates.


How does that cash back work ? Is it same as taking money from the atm?


----------



## Nordkapp (25 Nov 2021)

Have opened the process to switch my KBC credit card to AIB. You basically have to go through the credit review process as if you had none. Numerous checks and required to present yourself in the local branch with drivers license and utility bill.
Should know in a few days.


----------



## PinkLloyd (25 Nov 2021)

Nordkapp said:


> You basically have to go through the credit review process as if you had none.


I did the Avant Money thing, got the card within a week, all online, couldn't have been easier.  No prejudiced assumption that I was a criminal, didn't need to "present myself" to "the man" for ritual humiliation -- just used modern means of authentication and verification.  Oh, and the credit limit I was given is 2.5 times the amount I was allowed by UB.


----------



## PinkLloyd (25 Nov 2021)

deco87 said:


> How does that cash back work ?


You can get up to €12 a month credited on your statement.  No actual cash.  It's all explained on their website ("Credit Card FAQs").


----------

